# location of firefox bookmarks



## bcachot (Apr 30, 2005)

I have about a years worth of bookmarks generated from firefox from my old pc. They are supposedly stored in a file called bookmarks.html in one of the firefox subdirectories. But they are NOT stored there. This file is alway the same. ie it contains the original bookmarks that came with the program and when you save new bookmarks, the modified date of this file never changes so you know it's not the right file.

Where are they stored? This is doing my head in.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

on my computer XP 

C:\Documents and Settings\user name\Application data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\random letters & numbers .default


----------



## bcachot (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks, I found it by following all the directories.

Now the weird thing is that I did do a search for this file and it didn't come up. Once I knew where it was I tried searching from a lower subdirectory and then it DID come up. It looks like windows search has some limitation as to directory depth for searches.


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 11, 2004)

Sometimes the files are hidden. Use Folder Options in Control Panel, select the view tab to select 'Show hidden files and folders.


----------

